# CNN, Piers Morgan, NRA



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

If you have a Facebook page or a twitter account might I suggest that you like or follow the NRA. That shows support! Currently Piers Morgan, whom I despise has more followers than the NRA. That Brit should have been shipped back, support the NRA!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

In before the move/lock!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> In before the move/lock!


 GIFSoup


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

If anyone hasn't seen the video of Alex Jones and Piers its a pretty good one


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

If he ever comes to my town, I'm gonna pay the local tuff guy to punch him in the mouth.lol. :


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> If he ever comes to my town, I'm gonna pay the local tuff guy to punch him in the mouth.lol. :


Any local tuff guy would probably do it for free.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Done, Thank you. Also added NSSF.org


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> If he ever comes to my town, I'm gonna pay the local tuff guy to punch him in the mouth.lol. :


What!!? I thought you were the local tuff [email protected]


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Screw the NRA. Support Gun Owners of America (GOA) instead.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Screw the NRA. Support Gun Owners of America (GOA) instead.


Who is the GOA ? how many members do the have ? Where were they at during the gun hearing 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

http://gunowners.org/

I'm also a member.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

http://youtu.be/kjNwMOLulUQ

Even better


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I couldn't even watch it, the Alex guy never shut up. At least have a civil conversation. I can't watch people talking over other people no matter what the subject matter is. At least Ted talks civil, that I can watch.


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

I only looked at the website briefly. Indeed the NRA has been forefront in the battle over gun control for years I will stick with NRA. but I will look further into the other organization. I too would love to punch that sissy boy Morgan right in his tampon holder. We all know he has no need for a jock strap. Haa!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Burks said:


> http://youtu.be/kjNwMOLulUQ
> 
> Even better


Best.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Wow, I've exhausted my vocabulary thinking of the proper term for the arrogant "rooster oral-imbiber" on the left. He doesn't debate, he just goes around imposing his will onto others - in a crappy "please punch me in my face" accent.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Best.
> 
> Piers Morgan Blows Up on Larry Pratt Over Gun Rights - 12/18/2012 - YouTube


Thanks for sharing that video Bucket. That guy was very impressive the way he handled Piers.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Everybody is entitled to a opinion...but jeez all that in Britain crap got old real quick.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Make sure you understand what you are supporting in any event.

Just stumbled across this earlier today.

*
NRA Caught Handing Out Newsletter Calling For Treason And Violent Revolution*

http://www.addictinginfo.org/2013/0...r-calling-for-treason-and-violent-revolution/

Stuff like:


> ELECTIONS ARE NOT THE SOLUTION TO OUR PROBLEM; ELECTIONS ARE THE PROBLEM!


? Really? Sorry, I can't support that or anyone who does. They call themselves American? Yikes. That's not My America thats for sure.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Make sure you understand what you are supporting in any event.
> 
> Just stumbled across this earlier today.
> 
> ...


You're taking this out of content. Let's be clear. The article was not from the NRA. The typical liberal solution to this problem is to abolish the first amendment.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Representatives of the Wisconsin branch of the NRA were passing it out. So your argument is that te content is irrelevant unless they wrote it themselves. Check. Also, no need to get insulting. Did I say they didn't have the right to that opinion? Lol....


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

How was I insulting?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Typical liberal wanting to abolish the first amendment?


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Typical liberal wanting to abolish the first amendment?


Wow! Again you're taking things out of content AND adding your own launguage. If it makes you feel better, I'll put a smiley face on my o.p.


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Make sure you understand what you are supporting in any event.
> 
> Just stumbled across this earlier today.
> 
> ...


Also...just because it is on the Internet does not make it true. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Lungbuster said:


> Also...just because it is on the Internet does not make it true.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's up to you to decide. Not like that's the only controversial thing the NRA has ever done.. lol. Remember the Sandy Hook video? Pretty hard to dispute that one.... I don't know. I'm all for guns and gun rights, but theres a right and a wrong way to go about it. I don't agree with their tactics. GOA is even worse. Seems like they prey on your fears. Not rooted in reality.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Best.
> 
> Piers Morgan Blows Up on Larry Pratt Over Gun Rights - 12/18/2012 - YouTube


Wow......how do they allow Piers to even be on TV? Even if I was NOT a gun supporter, I'd be appalled that he is supporting "my" views. He can't even have a civilized conversation without name calling, butting in, and basically screaming.

If he hates the US so bad, go back to the UK.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's a good excerpt of an old "Governor The Body" vs. Piers Morgan interview on guns. Great clip - even better shirt.


----------

